# Game #13: Lakers (6-6) @ Grizzlies (8-2)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Memphis Grizzlies
Wednesday, 23 November 2012
2000H EST
Local Channel: SPSO, TWC SportsNet
National Channel: N/A



STARTING LINEUPS

Lakers
G Morris | G Bryant | C Howard | F Gasol | F World Peace

@

Grizzlies
G Conley | G Allen | C Gasol | F Randolph | F Gay​


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Loss.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't have a good feeling about this one.

Then again, every time I think we're going to win lately, we lose. And when I think we're going to lose, we win.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Ron said:


> Loss.


Horrible start. 16-30 in the first quarter. :nonono: :no:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just woke up. 

Looks like we're only down by 12. Close fight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Looking better at least!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Wow! 6 pt game. mg:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Gasol is terrible. Hope his bitch ass gets shipped out this year


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pau has been terrible


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our starters have been playing like crap. The bench got us back in it. Only down 7 at half. Could be a hell of a lot worse.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Nice end to an otherwise horrible half. :clap:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

These games are a testament to how mike browns coaching prowless was over blown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's prowless?


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Pau continues to be dominant for Memphis.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Metta's Js are money. :drool:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Why can't our starters and bench players play great at the same game? :sigh:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a terrible game. I'm worried about how Dwight is fitting in to the offense.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Bench mob ballin'. Only down 6. :yesyesyes:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Twan!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

KoTHREE!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe heating up!!


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Very deep three by KoTHREE! mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Failed heat check. llullz


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Hero ball llullz not :drool:


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Gasol benched. llullz


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Pau still benched. llullz-mao


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Kobe. :sigh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pathetic


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh well. At least Jamison found his way. 

Gasol with the usual disappearing act, Kobe shot too much, and not enough touches for Dwight. 

We desperately need Steve-Squared back.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Can't.
Or.
Won't.
Play.
Defense.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

On a positive note, "Big Shot" Robert Horry is an awesome dresser.

Now if he can only learn not to slouch in the chair.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

D'Antoni and Jordan Hill are at odds again...that's just ****ing great. I was worried about this.

Hill deserves minutes, but he was held to only 4 all ****ing night long. D'Antoni didn't even look the reporter in the eye in answering a question as to why Jordan didn't play.

Oh, and there is this...












> _*ramonashelburne ‏@ramonashelburne*
> 
> Kobe just walked off the court with three seconds left in the game._


Nice, Kobe. Real nice.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*ramonashelburne ‏@ramonashelburne
> *
> Asked DAntoni what the thinking was on not putting Pau back in when Jamison fouled out in crunch time? He said "I'd like to win this game"_














> _*KEVIN DING ‏@KevinDing*
> 
> Why did D'Antoni sit Pau down the stretch? "I was thinking I'd like to win this game, that's what I was thinking."_


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pau for Novak?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

How can Dwight get stripped so often? It is getting out of hand.

At least Jamison played well. I give him credit for battling Randolph on defense too.

Oh and the flops were ridiculous. The NBA will never get rid of flopping unless they do something about charges. I say just get rid of them completely.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*ramonashelburne ‏@ramonashelburne*
> 
> D'Antoni on Pau's conditioning: "That could be questionable. You have to ask him. But he'll be rested for tomorrow, that's for sure."_


And the zingers just keep coming...D'Antoni clearly not happy with Pau Gasol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm happy I missed this game. Would've been frustrating to watch.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ron said:


> D'Antoni and Jordan Hill are at odds again...that's just ****ing great. I was worried about this.
> 
> Hill deserves minutes, but he was held to only 4 all ****ing night long. D'Antoni didn't even look the reporter in the eye in answering a question as to why Jordan didn't play.


 This



MojoPin said:


> Just a terrible game. I'm worried about how Dwight is fitting in to the offense.


 this

and the situation with Pau shows to me that the Lakers probably should have hire Phil Jackson 





POST #5000!!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The bench played well. Got us back into the game twice. Starters just couldn't get anything going. I don't know what's wrong with Pau.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kobe is the most important player on your team, but you can't fully judge this team without Steve Nash. D'Antoni's system needs a PG who can create. We saw how messy his system looked in NY without a great point guard. And obviously, Mike D has to start better incorporating post plays for Howard and Gasol.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I think Pau is going through the same thing KG is going through. He's becoming strictly a center. Pau doesn't have the mobility to play on the perimeter anymore. Sure he can do it in spurts but he wears down too easy chasing guys around on the perimeter for +35. Especially in a high octane, running offense like DAntoni's. Saw glimpses if this even when Phil was here. Best thing to do is to bring him off the bench as Dwight's primary backup and run the offense through him with Jamison/Hill splitting minutes at the 4.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I think Pau is going through the same thing KG is going through. He's becoming strictly a center. Pau doesn't have the mobility to play on the perimeter anymore. Sure he can do it in spurts but he wears down too easy chasing guys around on the perimeter for +35. Especially in a high octane, running offense like DAntoni's. Saw glimpses if this even when Phil was here. Best thing to do is to bring him off the bench as Dwight's primary backup and run the offense through him with Jamison/Hill splitting minutes at the 4.


Makes sense, at least in theory. It gives the starting lineup a little more youth and gives the bench a (relatively) consistent scorer. Get it done, Pringles.


----------

